# Forum problem or new user thing?



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

In the 'Equipment' section I look at 'My home gym..' thread whilst still at the 'Equipment' sub forum page and it shows user 'Fit Force' as the last person commented yet when I go into the 'My home gym&#8230;' thread, my comment was the last one showing.

Is this because 'Fit Force' is being moderated or that his post has been deleted? I am guessing that he posted a link?

I am just a bit confused(not sexually). 

Please quote this if replying because I will be forgotten about this thread by tomorrow.

Cheers.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

BLUE(UK) said:


> In the 'Equipment' section I look at 'My home gym..' thread whilst still at the 'Equipment' sub forum page and it shows user 'Fit Force' as the last person commented yet when I go into the 'My home gym&#8230;' thread, my comment was the last one showing.
> 
> Is this because 'Fit Force' is being moderated or that his post has been deleted? I am guessing that he posted a link?
> 
> ...


I think the post needed approving.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Katy said:


> I think the post needed approving.


Cheers.


----------

